# Poussette baby wagon 4 places



## cec33 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toute,
Je viens vers vous, car j'aurais besoins de vos idées/conseils, je souhaiterai acquérir une poussette Baby wagon 4 places mais les sièges s'adaptent aux enfants qu'à partir de 6 mois.
Est-ce que certaines en ont une? et est-ce qu'on peut trouver des solutions comme un réducteur de siège?
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses,
Je vous souhaite une bonne soirée.
Cécilia


----------



## Leeanna (10 Août 2022)

Il y a eu récemment un post sur ce sujet. Taper "Chariot" dans recherche et vous devriez retrouver ce post.


----------



## cec33 (10 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------

